# Ocean Boulevard Tower 3 N. Myrtle Beach.



## djkrolow (Sep 9, 2007)

I just booked a 2 Bdrm Dlx at Wyndham O.B. in tower 3 on the twelfth floor July 6-12, 2008.  Has anyone stayed in tower three and how does it compare with the other towers?  Is there an Ocean view? I also booked a week at Bluegreens Shore Crest I for June 29- July 6, 2008.(ocean front 2 Bdrm).  I am familiar with Shorecrest but have never stayed at Ocean Boulevard and don't know which resort I should take the family to and then either rent or cancel the other resort. Or just stay for the two weeks. Any advice or response would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gretel (Sep 9, 2007)

*Stay*

The new Hard Rock theme park should be open by then.  I'd stay the two weeks.

BTW, what did you use to pull these resorts and how did you do it? Nice finds!


----------



## Art4th (Sep 9, 2007)

If you have to choose one or the other, I'd choose Shorecrest because it's right on the beach. There's nothing like stepping out on your balcony and having the ocean right there...and no crossing the street to get to the beach.

Art


----------



## djkrolow (Sep 9, 2007)

*Early Planning*

My wife and I are both Bluegreen and Wyndham owners and I always book as early as I possibly can.  We are both teachers so that limits our travel time to the summer only.  I agree that Shorecrest has a very nice beachfront and the balcony from the rooms can't be beat.  We stayed there two years ago and had a blast. I just thought it would be nice to try Ocean Boulevard but am afraid that we will not have the same view and beach access out of tower 3 as we did at Shorcrest I.  My wife thinks we should stay for the two weeks and you know what they say "happy wife, happy life!"  Thanks for all the input.


----------



## decolady424 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi there,
We stayed in Tower 3 over Easter break this year, 1st week of April.  I LOVED the decor in these brand new units!  We were on the 14th floor (top) on the end, and the way they have angled the units you can see the ocean beautifully to the side of Tower 1 across the street.  It was a bit of a pain to keep having to cross the street, but we loved the units!  Definitely the prettiest unit we have ever stayed in.
Good luck,
deco


----------



## gjaques (Sep 12, 2007)

We will be in tower 3 next August and can't wait.  We stopped by while at Seawatch this summer and have high expectations for our stay next year.  Tower 1 was built first across the street with towers 2, 3 and 4 all oceanside with at least oceanview.  In tower 3 the end units (one 2 BR and one 3 BR) being oceanfront.  There are pools between the ocean side towers and a covered pool bar at the base of tower 2.  Parking is under the towers that seems somewhat limited and I suspect we might not always find parking there and be required to park in the garage behind tower 1.
Greg


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 12, 2007)

We love Myrtle Beach! Its been one of our must do vacations for 20 years. In that part of the Myrtle beach, even a second row building should have a decent ocean view, unless your on a low floor. 

Personally, when in Myrtle Beach we only stay ocean front. That's why I'm there, to experience the ocean. Wether its swimming in it or just watching it! The Hard Rock Theme Park is opening in the Spring, either late April or May. We did a preview of it in August and it looked pretty cool. At the very least, it'll be unique with the music theme.


----------



## djkrolow (Sep 12, 2007)

*Isn't Tower 4 across the street?*



decolady424 said:


> Hi there,
> It was a bit of a pain to keep having to cross the street, but we loved the units!  Definitely the prettiest unit we have ever stayed in.
> Good luck,
> deco



I think tower 4 is across the street and not three.  Thanks for all your thoughts, it sounds like a nice resort.


----------



## djkrolow (Sep 12, 2007)

tomandrobin said:


> Personally, when in Myrtle Beach we only stay ocean front.QUOTE]
> 
> We love the ocean front too when we stayed at Shorecrest I a few years ago. The beachfront resort was so close to the beach. We are hoping for a good view from Ocean Boulevard.


----------



## gjaques (Sep 12, 2007)

OOPs.  My humble apology.  Tower 4 is the first one built and is across the street from the beach and Towers 1, 2 and 3.
I cannot understand how you can build the 4th building before 1-2-3.
Greg


----------

